# Truing foam tires



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

New foam tires, how much do you cut at a time? Large amount or small?

Thanks.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

It may depend on your tire truer. I can set mine and cut the tires.


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

rcgen said:


> It may depend on your tire truer. I can set mine and cut the tires.


Team Integy Tire Truer Automatic


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a cobra tire lathe and changed out the blade with a tool I found in the Dremel tool section.


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

rcgen said:


> I have a cobra tire lathe and changed out the blade with a tool I found in the Dremel tool section.


Thanks


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hacksaw blade*

use a cut-off wheel on a hacksaw blade..cut about 3/4", then use that for a blade. You can get a lot of blades out of 1 hacksaw blade that way....I usually cut -1 - full turn of my dial on my integy until I get close then cut small amounts until size is met..


----------



## Big Willy (Jul 19, 2002)

Just like cutting wood. Bigger the cut, the rougher the finish. Smaller cut, smoother finish. Hack them (big cut) in the ballpark of where you want them to be, then do a small cut to exact size.

listen to your truer also. If its struggling to keep up with your cut, its too big. you will burn up the motor. usually one full turn, maybe a little more is what I consider a big cut.


----------



## RACER4FUN (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with small turns. That way you can measure and ensure you get the right tire diameter you want.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

where can I get new unmounted foams to do old rims ?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

http://www.rc4less.com/ used to sell them


----------

